# Visa cancelled - existing loan



## Jeff Fisher (Feb 11, 2015)

Hi,

I need advice.....

My work visa has been submitted for cancellation after my job was made redundant.... I currently have outstanding loan, my loan is with different bank to my salary account.

When the visa is cancelled are the banks informed (all payments upto date) ?. I need to travel to Malaysia on Sunday for interview, will I be stopped at the airport for outstanding debts. I will be back in UAE on Tuesday.

Thanks


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

It really depends on your company, but they have no right to inform your bank. Banks are also NOT allowed to freeze accounts anymore.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And also the only reason you would be stopped is if they'd banked the security cheque - as all payments are up to date there is no reason why they should.

You'll be fine.


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Good to know, as this rumour is still going around.

Any idea whether banks can freeze an account in case of the death of the account holder? (Not that I'm planning on knocking off my hubby :boxing: - just curious ;-). ) My understanding is that under Sharia law, the surviving spouse does not inherit any holdings.




Chocoholic said:


> It really depends on your company, but they have no right to inform your bank. Banks are also NOT allowed to freeze accounts anymore.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Banks most definitely do freeze accounts - as do credit card companies (if they know you have changed jobs).
We have personal experience of both the above - as recently as last September.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Banks most definitely do freeze accounts - as do credit card companies (if they know you have changed jobs).
> We have personal experience of both the above - as recently as last September.
> Cheers
> Steve


But if your account is frozen that doesn't mean you'll be stopped at the airport does it?

OK OP, I'd take a good look at your bank account and see if a cheque goes through?


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hmm, good to know... thanks for the heads up!



Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Banks most definitely do freeze accounts - as do credit card companies (if they know you have changed jobs).
> We have personal experience of both the above - as recently as last September.
> Cheers
> Steve


----------

